# Mt. Hope Cemetery



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Not really "days gone by", but Mt. Hope Cemetery here in Rochester carries a lot of history.  Mt. Hope is the final resting spot for Susan B. Anthony, members of the Ragu family (of the sauce). the Lomb family (Baush & Lomb) and many people.  There is a section for firefighters, where many gravestones include helmets.

http://www.cityofrochester.gov/mounthope/ 

 *


----------



## Robusta (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't forget to go by Wednesday and put your " I voted" sticker on her stone!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for the photos Marie, I know you said in another thread that you'd be there with your sticker.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for the photos Marie, I know you said in another thread that you'd be there with your sticker.



I was just messaging my niece on FB, we are going to meet there.


----------

